# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Ontgiften-Ontzuren-Ontslijmen-Hervoeden lichaam

## SabinaT

Ik weet dit ook nog niet zolang maar ideaal om te onzuren, ontgiften en ontslijmen is deze nieuwe therapeutische tafel: Phoenix Lounger.
http://www.phoenixlounger.com

----------


## Flogiston

Het lichaam is uitstekend in staat zichzelf te ontgiften. Het enige dat we daartoe moeten doen zijn twee dingen die eigenlijk heel normaal zouden moeten zijn: gezond eten zodat we geen nieuwe gifstoffen toevoeren, en goed bewegen zodat eventuele gifstoffen goed kunnen worden afgevoerd.

Zolang we die twee dingen maar in de gaten houden, is "ontgiften" door middel van welk apparaat dan ook pure geldklopperij.

Verzuren is niet mogelijk. De zuurgraad is voor het lichaam zo enorm belangrijk dat er een hele serie regelmechanismen aan het werk is om de zuurgraad op het juiste niveau te houden. Die zelfregulatie werkt zo ongelooflijk goed dat het zelfs niets uitmaakt of we bijvoorbeeld vijf superzure citroenen eten, of een halve liter milde natronloog (uiterst basisch) drinken. Deze twee voorbeelden hebben een gigantisch verschil in zuurgraad, maar voor het lichaam maakt dat niet uit: de zuurgraad van het lichaam blijft constant!

Zodra iets wordt aangeprezen als "ontzurend" weet je dat het ofwel commerciële geldklopperij is, ofwel dat degene die het aanprijst zelf niet op de hoogte is van de werking van het menselijk lichaam.

Tot slot wordt er nog "verslijming" genoemd. Geen idee wat dat zou moeten zijn - zou dat de nieuwste angstzaaiterm zijn, bedacht door een slimme commerciële marketingman die onwetende mensen op die manier bang maakt, om zo een behoefte te creëren aan zijn "oplossing" voor dit (niet bestaande) "probleem"?

----------


## SabinaT

Beste Flogiston,

Uw mag zeker een mening hebben hierover, iedereen is gelukkig vrij daarin.
Maar leg me eens uit als we alles natuurlijk kunnen qua ontgiften, waarom er zoveel mensen lopen met klachten? Hoofdpijn, stress, pijnen, vermoeidheid.. en waarom zijn er zoveel ziektebeelden? 
Mijn mening is dat we ons lichaam zeker moeten helpen met ontgiften.. door voeding (volledig mee eens!!), door beweging.. maar zeker ook door dit revolutionair toestel. Ik ben alvast heel dankbaar dat ik dit ben tegengekomen en daarom wil ik het zoveel mogelijk delen!
Ik ga ook niet in discussie treden over ontzuren en ontslijmen.. maar zoek het eens op.. je zal veel info vinden waarom al deze klachten komen door een verzuurd lichaam en waarom voedingstoffen niet meer opgenomen worden door dat ons lichaam verslijmd is.
Beste Flogiston, sta open voor dingen die goed gemeend zijn, niet alles is geldklopperij en onwaar. Er zijn nog mensen die dingen ontwerpen omdat ze de mensen willen helpen gezond worden en blijven.
Dus angst zaai ik zeker niet.. door ontslijming te typen  :Smile:  er wordt al genoeg angst gezaaid met griepepidemies om het griepvaccin te kunnen verkopen.
Ik wens u een heel fijn weekend toe.
En leef met een open hart!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik sta open voor alle nieuwe informatie. Dat is nu precies de reden dat ik inga op wat ik op jouw website lees.

Ik heb verteld _waarom_ ik mijn huidige mening heb. Dat betekent direct, dat ik open genoeg ben om mijn mening te veranderen. Reik mij gewoon nieuwe kennis aan en laat zien waarom die beter is dan de huidige kennis. Dan zal ik mijn mening aanpassen.

In plaats daarvan lees ik alleen maar "het is gewoon zo, sta daar nou eens open voor". En ik lees "ik ga niet met jou in discussie". Waarom niet? Waarom ben je zo bang voor het uitwisselen van informatie?

Ik raad je aan je open te stellen voor de _redenen_ waarom "ontzuren" betekenisloos is. Daar zijn er echt een heleboel van - maar jij ontkent ze. Dat is een uitermate gesloten houding, die meestal slechts voorkomt bij mensen die een commercieel belang hebben bij de verkoop van een apparaat.

Sta open. Leg je eigen idee uit, maar ga ook in op de ander. Maak er geen monoloog van, maar een dialoog. Wees niet bang voor het contact. Alleen _samen_ kunnen we ontdekken hoe het lichaam functioneert. Maar dat lukt pas als je in staat bent naar elkaar te luisteren.

Ik heb laten zien dat ik naar jou luister, dat ik al jouw woorden heb gehoord. Nu is het jouw beurt.

----------


## Bbette

Flogiston heeft gelijk dat goed eten helpt met ontzuren, en veel beweging (zweten) zou ook moeten helpen. Ik ben zelf ook een beetje sceptisch over zo'n tafel.

Zelf heb ik last van een fructose intolerantie, wat leidt tot veel maagzuur na eten van een maaltijd, vooral als ik veel fructose heb binnengekregen. Ik probeer zo min mogelijk fructose binnen te krijgen, maar helemaal uitsluiten lukt helaas niet met de hedendaagse voeding. Het zit echt in heel veel.
Bij een behandelcentrum ( www.dehorizon.info/inhoud/ontzuren/ontzuren.html ) heb ik wat advies gekregen, over voeding, beweging en ontzuren. Ik neem zelf alleen een 7x7 kruidenthee en borstel mezelf goed (heb geen speciale borstel daarvoor gekocht). Veel water drinken helpt ook goed om te ontzuren, omdat je lichaam snel het water verwerkt en afstoot en dan de slechte stoffen meeneemt.
Ik heb nog altijd last van mijn intolerantie, maar heb wel het idee dat ontzuren hielp, waar veel maagzuurremmers alleen tijdelijk hielpen. Hier staat nog meer info over ontzuren: http://www.ontzuren.nl

----------


## Flogiston

Je hebt me verkeerd begrepen, Bbette.

Mijn punt is nu juist dat ontzuren onzin is. Je schrijft dat ik beweer dat goed eten zou helpen met ontzuren, maar _dat kan helemaal niet_. Goed eten is natuurlijk prima. Maar met de zuurgraad van het lichaam heeft het niets te maken.

Ook de maagzuurremmers waar je het over hebt, hebben geen invloed op de zuurgraad van het lichaam. Maagzuurremmers zorgen ervoor dat je minder "reflux" krijgt, dus dat je minder maagzuur in je slokdarm krijgt. Het voedsel dat vanuit de maag richting de darmen stroomt, is en blijft even zuur, met of zonder maagzuurremmers. En of je nu citroen of kool eet, ook dat maakt geen fluit uit voor de zuurgraad van de maag, voor de zuurgraad van de darmen, voor de zuurgraad van je bloed, of voor welke andere zuurgraad dan ook.

Ik raad je aan je eens wat beter in dit onderwerp te verdiepen. Dan zul je ontdekken dat "ontzuren" geen enkele basis heeft. Alles wat we intussen over ons lichaam weten wijst erop dat "ontzuren" onmogelijk is. En voor die paar mensen die hardnekkig volhouden dat we niet alles weten en dat "ontzuren" daarom toch mogelijk is: als dat zo zou zijn, dan zouden we dat moeten kunnen meten. Maar ik ken geen enkele meting die laat zien dat de zuurgraad van het lichaam verandert na een "ontzuur-dieet".

Kortom: de theorie en de praktijk zijn het met elkaar eens, ontzuren is onzin.

----------

